# Buying splitter, what should I look for?



## Vibes (Dec 31, 2007)

I've finally come to the point where I have to face the facts. I can't swing an ax anymore. 

I am going to start looking for a splitter. I burn about 6 cords a year. I'm not looking for speed, but sometimes I come across some pretty big hardwood. [up to 30''] So I'll need something to handle this size.

My neighbor rented a 32 ton Huskee model from the local rental place and it seemed to work OK. Are these the same as the MTD crap that is sold at the boxes? Who else sells good Quality equipment? I would like to spend less than 2K and if I can spend less all the better. I don't have the time or knowhow to build one.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 31, 2007)

Huskee = Speeco, which is good and is NOT MTD or MTD-related.

The splitters from Northern Tool are also pretty good if you're near to a NT store. If you aren't, the shipping cost kills you.

The Robin-powered splitters from Harbor Freight get mixed reviews, but the engine and beam are pretty solid.

The "big name" splitters offer a lot of well-engineered quality, even at the homeowner end of the spectrum. Timberwolf and Iron&Oak are two of the major players.

I split a few cords per year and ended up with a Timberwolf TW-P1. Had I paid retail, I would have been slightly under your $2000.00 cap. I've been pleased with the unit and especially pleased with the 4-way wedge. A table grate was fabricated, which was a nice addition (TW sells one, too, but it is $$$). My Timberwolf TW-P1 thread: Look Here.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is the one i bought last year. Its Their smallest but havent come across anything it wouldnt split. Some elm crotches are pretty tough! I paid $1049.00. Brand is Swisherhttp://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/20TrAnSaM00/chain%20saw/P8020239.jpg


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 31, 2007)

Woops


----------



## triptester (Dec 31, 2007)

First thing to know when buying a splitter is that the tonnage ratings are usually exaggerated. Actual tonnage is
4" bore cylinder 18.8 tons max.
4 1/2" bore cylinder 23.8 tons max.
5" bore cylinder 29.4 tons max.

The least expensive splitters often use a MTE brand pump. Ninety-five percent of the pumps are manufactured by Haldex/Barnes.

The gpm rating of the pump will affect cycle times. A 11 gpm pump would be considered the min. for a 4" bore cylinder. A 16 gpm pump would be the min. for a 4 1/2" or 5" bore cylinder. Larger pump add speed but do not increase tonnage.

A 11 gpm pump requires a 5.5 to 6 hp gas engine.
A 16 gpm pump requires a 8 to 9 hp. engine.
A 22 gpm pump requires a 12 to 13 hp. engine.
Using an engine that is larger than required does not increase power or speed.

Many people on this site and others have used the less expensive brand splitters for years with no problems. The more expensive brands tend to offer more options and are often built to be more user friendly.

Is the control valve easy to reach ? Is the work height comfortable. Does the engine or tires get in the way of the operator? If wood is dropped while operating the splitter can the engine ,pump ,or fenders be damaged?


----------



## Dok (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the same questions. My local saw shop has a couple Iron and Oak 22ton fast cycle (8sec) splitters in stock, they want $1899 for them. They look high quality.

Lowes carries a Troy Built 33ton with a 14 sec cycle for $2100.

Home Depot carries a Cub Cadet 27ton with 15sec cycle for $1600. 

The "tonage" is all over the place and seems to have nothing to do with price. Whats up with that? My dealer says the box store splitters tend to over state the tons and that the Iron and Oak will split anything I will ever give it. I love the fast cycle times, I see that as a plus. So what are the differences? Anything else I should know to look for?

Dok


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 31, 2007)

Even an entry level overstated MTD beats swinging a maul, just my 2 cents -


----------



## goblin (Dec 31, 2007)

A good axe, a good maul, a half dozen metal splitting wedges, a good sledge hammer, and a little $300 Ryobi Electric 4 ton splitter also can work wonders. Don't underestimate the little stuff. Sometimes the stuff that's easiest to drag out is the stuff you use most often.


----------



## abohac (Dec 31, 2007)

*Vibes*

If that's all you burn, you can't go wrong with the TSC brand (Husky). I've used one for years and has been great (the damn things are pretty simple and you can build one if you can weld). I just bought a Timberwolf TW6 because of the force and loglift but I do not suggest this if you are married (do you know a good divorce lawyer?). Anyway, the TSC brand will do you just fine.


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 31, 2007)

+1 for Husky from TSC.
Tom


----------



## triptester (Dec 31, 2007)

Troy built 33 ton model has a 5" bore cylinder and 16 gpm pump. Actual max. tonnage 29.4.

Cub Cadet 27 ton model has a 4.5" bore and a 11 gpm pump. Actual max. tonnage 23.4.

Iron and Oak fast cycle splitter has a 3.5" bore and 13 gpm pump. Actual max. tonnage 14.4.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 31, 2007)

A two stage pump is a good thing, the only hydraulic splitters that have gotten stuck for me are the single stage type, the time and energy wasted getting the stuck pieces off are not worth any $$ discount.

Vertical/horizontal splitting ability is nice, just roll the big rounds up and plop them onto the foot plate. 

I have had the Speeco with a 9hp I/C Briggs engine for three years now, and it hasn't been stopped yet, it's grunted plenty, but always gets through.

One thing that would be nice on a splitter, a bypass, so when its really cold out, the only thing working against you when pulling the starting cord, is the engine, having the extra drag of cold hydraulic fluid when its 10* out is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't like the northern splitters you can look up my thread if you want. The TSC/Speeco splitters are a good unit, I should have bought one.

I would get a 4 inch cyl. The five inch that I have is slow (15.7 Sec cycle time, no load) 

Good luck!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 31, 2007)

*37 ton husky*

I have the 37 ton husky. It can split anything I can bring to it. It splits horizontal or vertical which is a big plus and it has a two stage pump which is also a big plus. I think it's a little over kill most of the time though. With its 12.5 hp engine it uses gas like its going out of style. I usually run it on half throttle to save gas and make it a little quietier. The gas tank on it is too small too. When I picked it up the hydraulic fluid resevoir wasn't filled either which was annoying. But It splits great. I have split about 10 cords with it and my dad has split 3 without any problems. Although when its cold its real hard starting.


----------



## tanker (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know about the hookup of your hydraulic pump to your engine,but on my homemade splitter I remove the two bolts holding the pump to the mounting bracket,remove the pump(you don't have to remove or unhook the hydraulic hoses) and the Lovejoy insert then start the motor and let it run for about 3-5 minutes. Then I shut it down and hook the pump back up .The engine starts easily this way


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 31, 2007)

*cold starting*

thanks tanker, I'll try that next time the mercury drops too far. Good tip! I'll report back.....


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 31, 2007)

Vibes said:


> I've finally come to the point where I have to face the facts. I can't swing an ax anymore.
> 
> I am going to start looking for a splitter. I burn about 6 cords a year. I'm not looking for speed, but sometimes I come across some pretty big hardwood. [up to 30''] So I'll need something to handle this size.
> 
> ...


----------



## skytow (Dec 31, 2007)

Vibes,

All good advice you have gotten from a few different angles...

My 2cents worth...

I just got a 22 ton Husky / TSC / Speeco unit this week. I have split nasty knotty locust that was ~ 24 " in diameter with out a problem. I have also split 14 " of terrible gum. I hate this stuff as it is miserable to split. The unit grunted and split it.

For the money ($ 999.00) i don't think you can beat it. It has a Briggs and Stratton engine and a Haldex pump, all common and well known stuff.

I'd love to have gotten a Timber Wolf but it simply wasn't in the budget.

I had decided to get the 27 ton until I realized they kept the same 11 GPM pump and it had longer cycle times. So far I'm really happy with the 22.

Good luck!

JD in PA


----------



## spike60 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I usually run it on half throttle to save gas and make it a little quietier.



This is never really a good idea in any equipment. Way out of the power band. 1/2 the cooling air. Low efficiency for both the engine and pump. I know it sounds like it's not working as hard, but it's like going uphill in a truck in the wrong gear.


----------



## cabinman (Jan 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> This is never really a good idea in any equipment. Way out of the power band. 1/2 the cooling air. Low efficiency for both the engine and pump. I know it sounds like it's not working as hard, but it's like going uphill in a truck in the wrong gear.



+1


----------



## cabinman (Jan 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> This is never really a good idea in any equipment. Way out of the power band. 1/2 the cooling air. Low efficiency for both the engine and pump. I know it sounds like it's not working as hard, but it's like going uphill in a truck in the wrong gear.



+1


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 1, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> One thing that would be nice on a splitter, a bypass, so when its really cold out, the only thing working against you when pulling the starting cord, is the engine, having the extra drag of cold hydraulic fluid when its 10* out is a bit of a bummer.





I bought a little magnetic block heater from TSC,the night before I'm gonna split,I'll stick it on the hyd. tank and leave it plugged in all night,then I use a bungee cord to hold the valve in the down position,so I aint pulling the engine and dead heading the pump at the same time.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 1, 2008)

Well............. Take it for what you want, we have been using a MTD/Yardman 25ton, 5hp Honda for better than four years now. This thing has been beat like a DOG!!! Tipped over and drug down the road, sat over the sumer and plugged up the carb and split more wood than you will ever burn in a LIFETIME!!! It's so bad, I feel like I OWE it money!!! Not the best piece of machinery, but it has worked VERY well!! Get a good deal on one, BUY IT!!!

Money is no object? Buy the Timber Wolf, nobody else builds anything like it!! Nice product that is bullet proof!!!


----------



## goblin (Jan 1, 2008)

This may be semantics, but 'Husky' is a line of tools carried by Home Depot, while 'Huskee' is the line carried by TSC. Two separate beasts.


----------



## MATTYB11 (Jan 1, 2008)

I also vote for timberwolf if it's in the budget. i bought a timberwolf tw-p1 last year and I love it so far. it split everything I threw at it without a problem. I believe it cost about $1900 without the four way wedge but so far it's worth the money. my only complaint is having to lift the larger rounds up onto it but there is a log lift available that i'm hoping to add this year.

matt


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 1, 2008)

*half throttle....*

well I learned something, never thought of it that way. I'll be running the engine at full throttle from now on. thanks for the advise, the block heater etc is a good idea too. Winter time is a whole different set of problems.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 1, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Woops



The yellow lever on this splitter below disengages the pump for cold starts. Works nice.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 1, 2008)

I too would vote for the Huskee splitter. I got the 35 tonner: and let me tell ya, if it can't split it, it will crush or guillotine it! I would also recommend an accessory for any splitter you buy with an I beam. A guy on Ebay has the handle 33Flame and sells a work table you bolt on to the splitter. It sells for about $60 and, as far as I'm concerned, the best money you can spend.


----------



## pacman (Jan 2, 2008)

*used home depot splitter*

I bought this from home depot rental for $700 . Has a 8hp honda motor on it . I think its a speedco but I dont know the tonnage. It might be 20-25 ton . It has split every thing I have had on it so far . If the wood dosent split it gets pulverized .

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=46244


----------



## Vibes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.

One question; What is the differance between the 2 stage pump and the single stage?

I definately want the horizontal option, and if its in the budget, something with highway use tires allready on it. I still have my doubts about anything that says MTD on it after I've seen what they have done to Cub Cadet and Bolens mowers and tractors. I can't get the dealer search for Timber Wolf to work for my zip so that probably rules them out. I'm going to take a ride to TSC and see if anything is on after Christmas sale. 

Does anyone have any experiance with those blue ones that are sold on E-Bay? They have Honda motors, are made in Indiana and they are shipped to a trucking terminal for free.

Keep it coming Thanks


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2 stage pump will give faster cycle times with a smaller engine than single - There are 2 sections in it, for normal running, it can be 11 gpm - When the splitter gets to something tough, the pump will kick down to the lower gpm, about 1 1/2 or 2 gpm, this will stay there until the tough wood is split, then the pressure drops & the pump kicks back up to 11 gpm. You can split a lot of wood with a 5 hp engine & 2 stage pump, I've done it for 30 years.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 2, 2008)

I really would love a Timberwolf, but price is keeping me away. I tend to buy the best and not get my monies worth out of it. Character Flaw in me I guess. 

I did find this one on Harbor Freight. Not always the best stuff, OK, never, but for the price, can it be that bad? Its a Horizontal with a log lift. They should have put the hitch on the opposite side, so far my only complaint. 

Anyone have any info on using Harbor Freight Splitters?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96907






You know whats real interesting;

I can find a hundred MTD, Yardman, Craftsman and other low end brands as well as a few Iron & Oak, Timberwolf splitters for sale used on the internet, but I can't find one person selling a Harbor Freight Splitter? I can't imagine they are keepers, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## goblin (Jan 2, 2008)

I was talking to a guy the other day who had purchased a $1500 WalMart splitter two years ago. He said it was the biggest waste of money in recent memory. One week after he had it the wedge broke off, and Walmart wouldn't take it back. So he had it welded back on. In the two years since he has spent another $1500 in assorted repairs as it breaks down all the time.

I understand that the 'Huskee' brand sold by Tractor Supply is a decent inexpensive splitter, but I have no firsthand knowledge of that.

I also understand that Home Depot sells a lot of splitters up here, and according to their help I've talked to, they have very few returns on them. The brands they carry are Cub Cadet, etc (assorted MTD brands).


----------



## triptester (Jan 2, 2008)

The Harbor Freight splitter with lift looks interesting. Find a 15% off coupon special order at a store and pick it up at the store gets you free shipping.

The Robin engines are good . The pump that I have seen appears to be a Haldex/Barnes which is the same pump used on nearly all brands of splitters.

The only complaint I have heard about HF splitters is that some have had problems with minor cylinder leaks around the rod. HF warranty department sent out replacement cylinder . No charge ,no exchange, shipped to your door.

Overall quality might be questionable but for the price for some one mechanically inclined it may only require welding a few extra gussets to make it last.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy the Iron and Oak 30 ton horizontal. A real piece of machinery. Simple operation and maintenance, and the right height for me to split for long hours without discomfort.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> Buy the Iron and Oak 30 ton horizontal. A real piece of machinery. Simple operation and maintenance, and the right height for me to split for long hours without discomfort.



At $6,200 for the Iron & Oak splitter, someone would be much better off with the Timberwolf.

First) The hotch is on the correct side of the machine (away from splitter)
Second) Auto Cycle!
Third) Better Price for a TW-5 w/lift!!! Even Better if you do a TW-2HD w/lift and Auto Cycle.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

This Harbor Freight splitter is interesting, but I would really like to see it in person. I am concerned with the 12" maximum rounds! Why so small?

Why is the hitch on the wrong side? 

Adjustable 4way wedge?

Maybe I can find a store somewhere around here with one.

I am interested in this one, because at this price (and better if I can find a 15% off coupon) I would only have to split the wood I need and not sell any to pay off the Timberwolf.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 3, 2008)

The 30 ton, delivered was under $2100.

Timberwolves are nice machines, but usually priced out of the average guys wallet size!

I usually work alone, at my leisure (Chainsaw therapy), so auto cycle wasn't a thing I wanted. Most people use the cycle to take a breather in between loading rounds. At least I do.

I didn't need the additional expense of a loglifter, most people don't.
Bells and whistles are nice, but I was looking for a basic machine, that would be performance orientated-Honda GX, 5 inch pusher, and a nice height to work with. And not break the bank.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> The 30 ton, delivered was under $2100.



WOW! Their Web Site says $6,200. Can that be a misprint or did you not get the commercial splitter which would be the only model comparable to Timberwolfs TW-5 



CharlieG said:


> Timberwolves are nice machines, but usually priced out of the average guys wallet size!





CharlieG said:


> I didn't need the additional expense of a loglifter, most people don't. Bells and whistles are nice, but I was looking for a basic machine, that would be performance orientated-Honda GX, 5 inch pusher, and a nice height to work with. And not break the bank.



Also agree, but with TWO Herniated Disc's, a Log Lift IS A MUST for me. 

BEND AT THE KNEES!!! SAVE YOUR BACK!:deadhorse:


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 4, 2008)

This is for the horizontal only, which I prefer. It's the right height for me to load the rounds

HOME>IRON & OAK>LAWN AND GARDEN>SPLITTERS>BHH3003H


Manufacturer:
Iron and Oak 

Model Number:
BHH3003H 
Our Price:
$2039.00 
Availability:
Usually ships
within 1-2 Weeks 


Related Items
Click the box next to each accessory you would like to add to your order then click the yellow "Add To Cart" button. 
BR021270 
$225.00 Four Way Wedge 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ES
$325.00 Electric start option for Honda Engine
(must be ordered with unit) 

30 ton splitting force 
12 second cycle time 
8 HP horizontal shaft B&S (Optional: 8 HP B&S standard, 9 HP Honda, or 9 HP Robin) 
5” x 24’ clevis type steel cylinder 
25” log opening 
Heavy-duty 6” H-beam rail 
9” Compound angled wedge, high carbon steel 
9.5 gallon hydraulic system capacity 
Shipping weight 620 lbs. 


View attachment 62068


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 4, 2008)

It says Iron and Oak "commercial products" on the side of the beam.


----------



## Dok (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the idea of a convertible horizontal/vertical splitter. It would really save my back to not have to lift the big rounds onto a horizontal splitter. A log lift adds quite a bit to the cost of the splitter. Decisions, decisions....
Dok


----------



## cabinman (Jan 4, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Well............. Take it for what you want, we have been using a MTD/Yardman 25ton, 5hp Honda for better than four years now. This thing has been beat like a DOG!!! Tipped over and drug down the road, sat over the sumer and plugged up the carb and split more wood than you will ever burn in a LIFETIME!!! It's so bad, I feel like I OWE it money!!! Not the best piece of machinery, but it has worked VERY well!! Get a good deal on one, BUY IT!!!
> 
> Money is no object? Buy the Timber Wolf, nobody else builds anything like it!! Nice product that is bullet proof!!!



Geez, red neck,..I cant beat that splitter,. u just drug down the road,.thats a keeper, For sure E,J,


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 4, 2008)

I shopped around for a splitter a long time before I made my purchase. The Cub Cadet, Troy Built, MTD and Yard Machines are all made by MTD and are all pretty much the same - the higher priced versions have better hoses, better engines, fenders and lights. My big problem with them is that the beam is not full length and the cylinder extends beyond the beam - this results in the balance point to be nearer the bottom of the beam - which means that the axle is closer to the back of the splitter. When the splitter is operated in the horizontal position the tire and fender are in your way. The dealer said I would never operate it that way - but I do most of my splitting that way. I usually load up my trailer and have the splitter sitting outside my wood shed. As I unload the trailer I have the splitter sitting outside the woodshed and carry the log from the trailer and set it on the splitter and split it - then I carry the pieces into the wood shed and stack it without ever having to set the log down. The only time I run my splitter vertically is when I can't lift the log. Having to lean over the fender would be a big pain in the neck and I am glad I figured that out before I bought one.

I considered the Swisher brand - but there were no dealers in the area that could get me any pricing or that had any models to look at. The internet prices I got were not great - and I felt for that price I could get a better built splitter.

I ended up buying an Iron and Oak 26 Ton splitter and it works great. I found an internet concrete construction tool company that had it listed for $ 400 less than the manufacturer. There is also a brand called Brave that is made at the same location that is just a little cheaper and has some novel features like the beam acting as the hitch and results in a smaller footprint when storing the splitter. Do a search on the internet for informaton and suppliers - Email or PM me if you can't find the source for Iron and Oak that is discounted. I believe I got a much better built machine than the MTD constructed units at a price that is not much more.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 4, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> It says Iron and Oak "commercial products" on the side of the beam.



Thanks CharlieG, I think it was because I was looking at the 30ton with a lift. More than doubles the price of it! 

I do see your Horizontal model only now.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 4, 2008)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I believe I got a much better built machine than the MTD constructed units at a price that is not much more.



Iron & Oak over MTD. Hell yeah, you got a MUCH BETTER machine! Glad you saw the subtle differences that add up and make a difference in the long run. Yes, Brave and Iron & Oak or the same company. In fact according to Iron & Oak, they use to make the Harbor Freight machines as well before Harbor Freight went overseas for production.


----------



## tanker (Jan 4, 2008)

All this talk about hitch being on the wrong end,I personally like the wedge on the hitch end as I always split on site and leave all the mess in the woods.This lets me split and throw into the truck in one motion.I guess I don't understand the high $ log lift,I split for 25 years before I put the loader on the tractor by using a 10' 2x10 on the bottom rail of the beam and rolling them up the board. I've put 48'' oak blocks on the splitter countless times by myself this way.Not fancy but the price was right.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 4, 2008)

tanker said:


> All this talk about hitch being on the wrong end,I personally like the wedge on the hitch end as I always split on site and leave all the mess in the woods.This lets me split and throw into the truck in one motion.I guess I don't understand the high $ log lift,I split for 25 years before I put the loader on the tractor by using a 10' 2x10 on the bottom rail of the beam and rolling them up the board. I've put 48'' oak blocks on the splitter countless times by myself this way.Not fancy but the price was right.



Very similar to how I use to do it. The splitter was down a tier. We dumped the logs on the upper and rolled them right onto it over an old rough sawn 2x12 we had replaced on the dump truck sides. 

That way you have yours set up is nice, Split and chuck. Do you use a table grate? However, a my location, the wood is brought in overtime and split in the Fall Winter. Splitter is pulled along side of the pile and we keep it moving forward as the pile builds up behind the splitter. 

With my back now. I can't lift from the ground up. I can take off a pile and move to the splitter, but anything on the grounds needs to be lifted up for me. Thus the log lift. Another great thing about the lift is that you put it in the up position and you can preload the splitter and increase production.


----------



## tanker (Jan 4, 2008)

*Lng24*

never had a table grate,tailgate of truck is 6'' away from where longest pc. of wood I can split is so tailgate acts as a holding area if needed.also put a 28''x48''x3/8'' steel table on the opposite side of the splitter that I operate from.This also works well for me when I stack wood in the loader,I can set the front edge of the loader othe table and reachover and pull/roll the big stuff onto the splitter


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 4, 2008)

tanker said:


> This also works well for me when I stack wood in the loader,I can set the front edge of the loader othe table and reachover and pull/roll the big stuff onto the splitter



WAIT! You have a loader and your wondering why I want a Lift, 

Now you have me jealous. I so miss My Backhoe!


----------



## leon (Jan 4, 2008)

*wood splitter*



Vibes said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> One question; What is the differance between the 2 stage pump and the single stage?
> 
> ...






Buy a timberwolf -they sell and ship direct- I have a tw5FC with a log lift, table grate and and love it- just remeber one thing- the older you get the harder it is to work firewood-thats exactly why I bought the TW5 with all the bells and whistles-next year for buying TW conveyor.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll have to call Timberwolf again. I talked to someone there and they gave me a local dealer who wants $380 more than suggested retail on the TW-1. I like the features on this unit but have contacted them twice, and the people on the phone act like I'm bothering them. When I sent them an E-mail they gave the name of a dealer who is 2 hrs away, who hasn't answered his phone in 2 days.

The guy who sells saws near me is going to get me a price on one from a guy in Ohio. 

I've looked at the Iron and Oaks, Wallensteins, and Spliteeze, and all seem to make a nice machine.

It looks like I'll be above my 2K threshhold though. I mite sell some saws to make up the differance.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 5, 2008)

The hitch being on the right side doesn't sound like a big deal until you break one off when your up in the hills splitting on a Sunday. Had that happen before. Thats What I like about the Iron and Oak because the beam is higher and the hitch is protected more. The Wallenstein unit looks like that could be a problem with it.


----------



## cabinman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Call Bob*



Vibes said:


> I'll have to call Timberwolf again. I talked to someone there and they gave me a local dealer who wants $380 more than suggested retail on the TW-1. I like the features on this unit but have contacted them twice, and the people on the phone act like I'm bothering them. When I sent them an E-mail they gave the name of a dealer who is 2 hrs away, who hasn't answered his phone in 2 days.
> 
> The guy who sells saws near me is going to get me a price on one from a guy in Ohio.
> 
> ...


the chepest around, CAll BOB 517 521 3624


----------



## Vibes (Jan 12, 2008)

Update on the quest for a splitter. I looked at several and ordered a Timberwolf TW-P1. They had reallygood deals on the Iron and Oak on the net, but there was a 2 week minimum wait on them. The Jonsered dealer that I deal with got me one from a freind of his and he gave me what I think was a good price. I'm trying to buy from local dealers if the price is within reason.

I used it today and it worked great. I'll be buying the log lifter when I can get some more coin, and I'll be making the table grate. I got the 4 way wedge on the way. It seems a little slow, but it crunched through some 18'' knotty oak that I used to leave in the woods. I can probably go gather a cord of Knotty stuff that I left in the woods in the last couple of years.

Thanks for all the help, and if anyone has pictures of homemade table grates, or any good ideas for one, pass it on.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 12, 2008)

Vibes, here's the front woodcatcher/grate I made. Scrap 1" round bar stock, and a few square ones, it goes onto the drawbar with one pin, it'll come right off for towing. This is one of the best worksaving things [and easiest to make] All that bending over to get the other half chunk, etc. is a thing of the past - Anyone out there working without one of these - GET ONE - you won't regret it!


----------



## 046 (Jan 12, 2008)

just split 2 cord of 3ft+ rounds of Oak on my Huskee (speeco) 35 ton in vertical mode. with a few more cords of big en's to go. 

can't imagine hassles it would be to split horizontal, even with a lift. 
for large rounds, vertical is the only way to go. 

pevy those heavy rounds right up to vertical splitter. seldom does a 3ft round split cleanly. it takes several passes to split apart. most times use a heavy maul to help spit apart. 

started to get rid of my 35 ton splitter due to lack of four way. sooo glad I changed my mind. starting to get feedback about ram mounted four ways splitting pieces too small. if you can't get a full split first cycle. 

had zero issues with my 35ton speeco and would recommend this machine to anyone. only drawback so far is 15 second cycle times. 12.5 ohv briggs gives surprising good fuel economy. one thing is for sure... there's no lack of power!

without question one of the best $1,600 splitters made.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 12, 2008)

*Good Splittters*

If you can get a Timberwolf at great price, go for it. I got the Iron and Oak 30 ton horizontal only, w/ 9hp Honda GX, 16 GPM pump. $ 2039 delivered, no tax (Internet sale). Nice heavy duty machine. I have found it a nice height to work with. I would only look at these two, unless you do a search for a local manufacturer.


----------



## milkie62 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish there were enough local guys to buy the TimberWolfs near me.They build them about 60 miles from me.I would get the deposits ,become a dealer buy them all then just end my dealership.Best units on the market but the bigger ones are expensive....


----------



## Vibes (Jan 13, 2008)

That does seem to be the problem with Timberwolf. They are hard to get. From what I am told from the guy who got me mine, he said Timberwolf is tough on the dealers also. He used to stock them. He had a fire about 6 years ago. Every thing gone. He was in the process of rebuilding, and he gets a letter from them telling him that they are yanking his dealer agreement for lack of sales. No phone call nothing. He sold at least 3 a year, and also sold a few of the big processors. 

Charlie; I was going to go with the net sale on the Iron and Oak until I got the deal on the TW-P1. Those prices were hard to beat. I also just found out they have a dealership about 70 miles north of me.

I looked at the Huskee splitters at TSC and they looked cheesey. I don't know if Speeco still makes them for TSC but they weren't the same as the older models.

I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## 046 (Jan 18, 2008)

yup... speeco still makes the splitter for TSC labeled as Huskee. 

huskee splitters... cheesey.. hmmm, that's the first time I've heard that. Timeberwolf, iron & oak, speeco/husky splitters all get great reviews on AS. 

pretty happy with my 35 ton huskee/speeco. mine comes with a 12in I beam, 5in ram and 12.5 hp ohv engine. nothing cheesey on mine 

would like a little faster cycle times than 15 seconds currently getting. will probably upgrade to a 22 gpm pump at some point. Ram travels 26in during full cycle. stroke could be shortened by two inches. as I rarely split rounds over 24in. 















Vibes said:


> I looked at the Huskee splitters at TSC and they looked cheesey. I don't know if Speeco still makes them for TSC but they weren't the same as the older models.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 18, 2008)

Before I bought my Iron & Oak I looked at the Huskee. I didn't like the way the ram/wedge mounted. It had lots of play and you could rattle the wedge back and forth in the channels - and it appeared the channels made a valley for all the bark and debris to gather in. I suppose the tapered bottom of the wedge will clean out the debris with each stroke - but it just didn't look right to me.

The Iron and Oak was a few dollars more - but to me looked like a much better design and everything fits tightly together without the play in the ram/wedge that the Huskee had.


----------



## 046 (Jan 18, 2008)

can't comment about other huskee splitters, but my ram/wedge has little to no play. And I like the channel on I beam. makes a perfect path for logs to ride in, when splitting horizontal. no debris problem, pretty much self cleaning. 

besides, almost never use horizontal mode. too much extra work lifting rounds up to splitter. no way I'd even consider a horizontal only unit without a lift. 

don't get me wrong, if someone has the budget and/or doing production work. by all means go with iron & oak or timberwolf. lots of happy owners here on AS. 



oneoldbanjo said:


> Before I bought my Iron & Oak I looked at the Huskee. I didn't like the way the ram/wedge mounted. It had lots of play and you could rattle the wedge back and forth in the channels - and it appeared the channels made a valley for all the bark and debris to gather in. I suppose the tapered bottom of the wedge will clean out the debris with each stroke - but it just didn't look right to me.
> 
> The Iron and Oak was a few dollars more - but to me looked like a much better design and everything fits tightly together without the play in the ram/wedge that the Huskee had.


----------



## hanko (Jan 18, 2008)

cabinman said:


> the chepest around, CAll BOB 517 521 3624


 I can tell you thiis as fact, bob is NOT the cheapest around by any means. but for me he is local,


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 18, 2008)

046 - For me the horizontal mode works the best - but I do occasinally use the vertical mode when the rounds are too heavy. I split alone and I use a trailer to bring the wood home. I back up just short of the woodpile or woodshed, then I put the splitter in between the trailer and the pile of wood. I am able to get the wood out of the trailer without bending over and walk with the wood to the splitter and set it on the rail, I then split the round and carry the pieces to the wood pile and stack them and there is very little bending over. I have an outdoor woodburner and most pieces only need to be split once - if the pieces are really big and need to be split more I may have to make a couple of trips betwee the splitter and wood pile. I have the optional wings/supports that bolt on the side of the rail and provide a working surface to hold the pieces after they are split and the wedge is returning.

I am so glad I was able to borrow my neighbors splitter and learn a little bit about them before I bought mine. His was a tractor mounted horizontal one and the wedge was on the beam and the ram had the flat plate. Everytime you split the wood is pushed off the end of the beam and must be lifted/moved back onto the beam for another split - it was lots more work than the splitters that have the wedge on the cylinder shaft. For the commercial splitters I guess they just let the wood fall off the end while they are splitting and keep moving the splitter forward as the pile gets bigger - but for me that requires more handling and I try to handle the wood as little as possible so I can get more done in less time. Having the wood fall off the end was really a problem on the big rounds - I had to keep retrieving the pieces and bringing them back to get split again and they were Shagbark Hickory that was about 30" in diameter and really heavy. I was able to lower the beam so it was almost touching the ground and I could roll the rounds up onto the beam - but it was a lot of work even as they became halves and quarters - the Hickory was really stringy and kept holding together and I had to use a hatchet on some to cut the stringy fibers.


----------



## 046 (Jan 18, 2008)

oldbanjo, sounds like you did it the intelligent way.... that is try one before buying. 

your system of off loading directly on to splitter sounds like a good one!
for me that would never work. will off load 2+ cords of wood at a time. commonly 3ft + rounds weighing 350+lbs or heavy enough to hurt you, if you try lifting without help.

a cant hook is a must. vertical mode works best for me. everyone is a little different. since I'm free to use either mode. vote with your feet as they say


----------



## Vibes (Jan 18, 2008)

046, the Huskee that my neighbor rented was like the one that you have. Like I said it worked real good. The thing I didn't like about the 37 tonner was the amount of fuel that it used.

The ones I looked at at TSC were differant than yours, and like I said they didn;t impress me. They had the new Briggs homeowner grade motors, or the Honda GC motors. 

I went with a Timberwolf because I wanted to deal with a local *** shop. He's a good guy and I'm sure he appreciates the business. He got me what I feel was a good deal on a good machine, and most importantly he services what he sells.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought i would chime in on this discussion. I have a MTD splitter that i bought in home depot. I know many of you may not like them, but mine works great. Theres a picture below when i bought it new. At first i only split about 4 cords a year for myself. Then i started to sell and jumped to about 20-30 this past year. Its really a great piece of equipment. It might be because i really take care of my equipement. Oil changes ever 25 hours (synthetic) hydro oil every 100 hours and hydro filter every 50. It has close to 200 hours on it now. I think i paid 1200 for it, and for that type of money, its paid for itself over and over for the money i made selling wood, and the money i saved heating my house with wood. we pay close to 600 a month in the winter for oil heating. with the firewood it cut it down to about 250-300. I think the poster is only intending to use it for himself and not start a business. A homedepot splitter is a great machine and worth the money.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 18, 2008)

Vibes said:


> I went with a Timberwolf because I wanted to deal with a local *** shop. He's a good guy and I'm sure he appreciates the business. *He got me what I feel was a good deal on a good machine, * and most importantly he services what he sells.



A Deal on a Timberwolf:jawdrop: That alone is enough of a reason to get one.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 18, 2008)

I rented a splitter today. it was a Northern of all machines Horizontal/Vertical style. Not sure if you want that in a rental fleet, but gave me a good opportunity to see what it was like...I don't think highly of it at all! Didn't have any problems with it other than from previous abuse, but was slow and felt cheep.


----------



## user 19670 (Jan 18, 2008)

*A feature I like*

Prolly you have already made your purchase and from what you posted when you started this thread you really wanted to know of a good brand to buy.
I have inherited a homemade splitter for the price of perpetual storage and a new engine for it. Not a bad deal really and it seems plenty heavy duty enough four our use.

What I dislike about some splitters (ours included) is that the wood is split *between* the rear wheels of the tow vehicle and the wheels of the splitter. Start splitting and you can't move the rig forward OR backwards until the split wood is all moved. My preference would be to park, split, move, split, move ... and maybe (just maybe) pick up the pieces and stack them on another day. Didn't dawn on me until we got an urgent call to travel 1 hour to town to the hospital because a family member was dying and here I am with my work in the way of putting the splitter away and out of sight.

Just a personal preference and for some my opinion won't matter too much


----------



## 046 (Jan 18, 2008)

mine gets amazingly good fuel economy. it's the 12.5 hp OHV commercial version. 

it was a stretch paying $1,500 on sale for my 35ton splitter. believe me had my budget been $3,000+.... I'd be splitting with a timberwolf or Iron & Oak instead. (my original budget was $900 for a 22 ton unit)

again... other than slow cycle times, been really pleased with quality of 35 ton speeco. but I'm splitting under 10 cords a year. so speed is secondary to getting the job done. 

so yes... I'm envious of you folks with super nice production splitters. 



Vibes said:


> 046, the Huskee that my neighbor rented was like the one that you have. Like I said it worked real good. The thing I didn't like about the 37 tonner was the amount of fuel that it used.
> 
> The ones I looked at at TSC were differant than yours, and like I said they didn;t impress me. They had the new Briggs homeowner grade motors, or the Honda GC motors.
> 
> I went with a Timberwolf because I wanted to deal with a local *** shop. He's a good guy and I'm sure he appreciates the business. He got me what I feel was a good deal on a good machine, and most importantly he services what he sells.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 18, 2008)

Gordie said:


> What I dislike about some splitters (ours included) is that the wood is split *between* the rear wheels of the tow vehicle and the wheels of the splitter. Start splitting and you can't move the rig forward OR backwards until the split wood is all moved.



You can move the hitch to the oppisite side and have this problem corrected. Might need to add a leg on the existing hitch side. Weight distribution shoudl not matter much once it is hooked to the hitch.


----------



## hink (Jan 19, 2008)

I was just about to buy a Timberwolf TW2 when I found American CLS. The fit and finish isn't as nice as the Timberwolf but from a overall standpoint it is close to equal as each has different pluses and minuses. 
The biggest thing is the American was roughly 1000.00 cheaper from a local dealer. The add ons are cheaper as well. If money was no object I would still like the Timberwolf.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 19, 2008)

Now that I just went over budget, I'm hearing about splitters that are $1000 dollars cheaper. Is there a website for these American CLS. I was also told about a dealer 1.5 hrs away who sells Iron and Oak for a pretty competative price. Seems this always happens.


----------



## Dok (Jan 19, 2008)

Keep all this info coming, I'm still shopping for my splitter. I'm leaning towards Iron and Oak because my local *** shop is very good and they have good prices on them. Still, I'm keeping my options open.
Dok


----------



## Dok (Jan 19, 2008)

046 said:


> yup... speeco still makes the splitter for TSC labeled as Huskee.
> 
> huskee splitters... cheesey.. hmmm, that's the first time I've heard that. Timeberwolf, iron & oak, speeco/husky splitters all get great reviews on AS.
> 
> ...



Question about that Huskee splitter in your picture- the top picture looks like it has pieces of wood in the channel that the wedge carriage rides in. Have you had any problems with that? Seems like you would have to keep the channel clean when using it horizontally?

That's a nice looking splitter!
Dok


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 19, 2008)

*Here's my homemade one*

Check out one of my first Splitters I built. Still use it today. Wiffer is in the control seat. Yes it's mounted to the truck. I push a lever in the truck and the thing folds down for transport. And I still pull a trailer aswell.  I should tell you it comes off by disconnecting the two hydralic lines and pulling two pins.


----------



## jerry wayne (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ditto*



skytow said:


> Vibes,
> 
> All good advice you have gotten from a few different angles...
> 
> ...



same thoughts exactly......glad i got this unit,can take all ive thrown at it and then some.The 27 only uses more gas IMO. POP roll another one...POP , allday long......only wish for an electric start


----------



## 046 (Jan 19, 2008)

never a problem with pieces of wood in channel. 35tons of force will clean just about anything out. 

really like that channel... rounds ride real nice. 
please note due to amount of 3ft+ rounds split on a regular basis. almost never use horizontal mode. for large rounds, vertical takes much less effort to operate. 

huskee makes a very good splitter, but if you have the budget. go for an iron & oak or timberwolf. 



Dok said:


> Question about that Huskee splitter in your picture- the top picture looks like it has pieces of wood in the channel that the wedge carriage rides in. Have you had any problems with that? Seems like you would have to keep the channel clean when using it horizontally?
> 
> That's a nice looking splitter!
> Dok


----------



## hink (Jan 20, 2008)

Vibes the website is www.americanmsr.com .I believe they are located in NY. I bought the 25HH with the log pans, 4way and 6way for roughly what a tw2 cost with no accessories.


----------



## hanko (Jan 20, 2008)

Vibes said:


> I've finally come to the point where I have to face the facts. I can't swing an ax anymore.
> 
> I am going to start looking for a splitter. I burn about 6 cords a year. I'm not looking for speed, but sometimes I come across some pretty big hardwood. [up to 30''] So I'll need something to handle this size.
> 
> ...


 Look for one of these. Ive had em all this ones the cats ass


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 21, 2008)

hanko said:


> Look for one of these. Ive had em all this ones the cats ass



Yes indeed, but the Cats A$$ sure is expensive!


----------



## triptester (Jan 21, 2008)

Vibes ,if youhave not found a splitter yet . Here is more informatiom to add to the confusion.


----------



## 046 (Jan 21, 2008)

here's a used TW5 listed on craigslist for $4,000

timberwolf tw5 logsplitter - $4000
Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-01-02, 1:09PM EST


2000 timberwolf logsplitter tw5 11 hp honda with 4 way wedge hasnt seen alot of wood brand new is $6800 first $4000 takes it machince can do a cord an hour with two people call gary at 413 455 8429

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/526011138.html



LNG24 said:


> Yes indeed, but the Cats A$$ sure is expensive!


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 22, 2008)

046 said:


> here's a used TW5 listed on craigslist for $4,000
> 
> timberwolf tw5 logsplitter - $4000
> Reply to: see below
> ...




I just called on it. Its already *SOLD*:angry2:


----------



## 046 (Jan 22, 2008)

RATS!!! $4,000 looked like a decent price...

been checking Timberwolf's website for info on TW5. 
that is one impressive splitter! 

really like how four way splitter has a hydraulic adjustment. 
liftgate would be a must for me. 

oh.. well you never know, a used TW5 could pop up local at a decent price. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodchuck361 (Aug 6, 2008)

Is it better to push the wedge into the wood or to push the wood into a fixed wedge? I like the push the wood into the wedge option because a table can be placed at the end to hold the other half of the log once split. Is there a drawback to this?


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 6, 2008)

^ Typically this makes it nearly impossible for the machine to be able to do vertical splitting.


----------



## ziggy2b (Aug 7, 2008)

*vibes*

If you want something that is good on gas that will split anything that comes your way.............. Look at split-fire.com there made in canada and they know a few things about splitting wood. In fact I think you could do custom wood splitting where you live for other people?
I've had mine for eight years and never had a problem with it and made money or wood on the side. It is well worth your time to check it out..
I all most forgot(it's fast):jawdrop: Time is money period!!! the more wood you split the more money you make.
And the price is resonable................................................


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Aug 7, 2008)

I personally prefer the wedge moving and the plate stationary. The way I split is I pick up the wood from my trailer that is about 24" high and carry it over to the splitter, then I split the wood and immediately carry it into the wood shed. The splitter is placed right at the door to the woodshed and the trailer is right next to the splitter - I don't have to bend over for any reason. My log splitter is an Iron and Oak 26 ton Horizontal and Vertical model with the log cradle. With most rounds that are small enough for me to lift I can split a round and push the other half over to the log cradle - I don't split very small as I have an OWB.

Before I bought my splitter I used a tractor mounted splitter that had the wedge mounted to the frame and the cylinder pushed the log. The problem I had with it was that when the wood is split it is pushed beyond the wedge and you had to retrieve the split wood and drag it back to the area between the wedge and cylinder to resplit. It seemed to be a lot more work to me as with my splitter all the wood stays right in front of me while splitting.

I have noticed however that all the commercial splitters for processing large quantities of wood have the wedge stationary and they all push the wood off the end of the splitter....into a big pile. I guess for these to work efficiently you might have to use a table at the end.....or have a splitter wedge that can split the wood into multiple pieces (4 or 6).


----------



## milkie62 (Aug 8, 2008)

*My experience*

I have used the same splitter for 18 yrs now.I will give you my opinions.#1 you cannot build a splitter much cheaper than you can purchase from northern tool.Their basic splitter is hard to beat for the price.Plus not very many people have a 4x24 cylinder,2 stage pump,and proper valve laying around.It pays to have the proper setup with filters,the right hoses and fittings,decent wedge ,etc,etc. Well anyway I use a 11 gpm pump with a 4x24 cylinder.I use a 5 gallon tank with auto tranny fluid from Walmart . No problems in 18yrs. I also have an 8 HP Briggs motor hooked to it.Grade 8 hardware all the way on the slide and cylinder mts.My system pegs at 2350 psi.VERY few times has it pegged it to split.Most of the time it is between 550 and 1100 psi.Crotchy oak and elm are the toughest and most of the time it goes right thru it.If everyone that was in the market for a splitter would just check out the specs they would see that there is generally no difference between a 22 ton and a 27 ton splitter.The manufacturer just turns the pump pressure up a little and charges more.The only real way to increase power is to go from a 4" to a 5" cylinder.Increasing pressure will only cause problems down the road.And a faster pump could cause injury if the cylinder cycles to fast.IMO a 4x24 cylinder with a 11 gpm pump is plenty for MOST wood.I split up to 30" rounds.If you need more power jump up to a 5" cylinder and 16 gpm pump.Like I said I copied a Northern splitter 18 yrs ago and everything is still original and working fine.Back in 1990 it cost me $600.00 to build my splitter.The only thing I would change is to build it taller since I am 6'2" and I am in the process of adding a 4 way wedge and log lift.


----------

